# Central Illinois - 3 Western Plows - $7500



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

3 Western utramount 2 Pro plows for $7500.
7.5, 8 and 8.5


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

gnarlydude said:


> 3 Western utramount 2 Pro plows for $7500.
> 7.5, 8 and 8.5
> 
> View attachment 201820


Do they come with controllers (what kind?), receivers, and mounts / wiring (what vehicles?)


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

No mounts and I could throw in a controller.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

How much for just the 8.5?


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

I wasn’t really looking to sell just one, and it is the nicest of the group. It’s got a newer cutting edge, fresh fluid and filter change this year, and has practically no rust on the frame and none on the plow itself. $2950 seem reasonable?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

gnarlydude said:


> I wasn't really looking to sell just one, and it is the nicest of the group. It's got a newer cutting edge, fresh fluid and filter change this year, and has practically no rust on the frame and none on the plow itself. $2950 seem reasonable?


Under normal circumstances, I suppose so....just isnt worth it to me. Btw, all 3 units look to be in great shape. Good luck with selling them.


----------

